# Guide to restoring nandroid backups on GB



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

Many users across various forums seem to be having trouble creating and restoring nandroid backups on their Droid X running Gingerbread.

First you need to have a backup to restore and here is a step by step guide on creating a full Nandroid backup on your Motorola Droid X.

1. The first step is to root your Motorola Droid X. That's another post so Google it.
2. Now download Koush's Droid 2 Bootstrap from Market.
3. Once it is downloaded, launch bootstrap and tap on Bootstrap Recovery.
4. If you get the success pop-up, then press Reboot Recovery to boot into Clockwork recovery.
5. Once the phone boots in recovery, scroll down to backup and restore using volume keys and press the camera button to select.
6. Now select the first option Backup and wait for the process to finish.
7. Once it is done, go back to recovery and follow onscreen instructions to reboot the system into normal mode.

Now that you have a nandroid backup of your phone, you will be able to try out custom roms and/or themes. Then if you don't like it you can go back to what you had before. These are the steps that work for me, but your milage may vary and of course I'm not responsible for what you do to your phone, that's on you.

1. Boot into clockwork recovery with the Droid 2 bootstrap. 
2. Then you need to restore you nandroid backup (backup and restore, backup, the backup you want to restore). 
3. Then reinstall the version of .596 you used to get to .596 GB. (odexed or deodexed)
4. Go back to recovery and follow onscreen instructions to reboot the system into normal mode.
5. After this, reboot, and it should run just fine.

The only downside is losing any mods you had such as battery icons, crt off, etc., but after a successful reboot you can just reapply them to your phone.

This is the way I have done it on many occasions and it has always work great for me. This method also works well as a way to try out new roms or themes. If you don't like them, just restore your backup.

You did make a backup first, right?

Sent from my Droid X running GB .596 rooted and deodexed, patiently waiting for tranquility 4


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Good stuff.. as long as people remember to make backups first! haha


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

thx man....didnt even think about making a backup yet...cus i havent needed to...but this is awesome for once i do need too :-D


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> thx man....didnt even think about making a backup yet...cus i havent needed to...but this is awesome for once i do need too :-D


Lol same here, I didn't bother backing up GB before installing Liberty and now I want to give apeX a whirl but can't nandroid back "facepalm"

I'll be making a nandroid this time around.


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

To get to stock from liberty, all you have to do is bootstrap, and flash the .596 to get back to stock. This should save your apps and get you back to stock. I had to do this when I forgot to backup first.

Again procede with caution and its your phone, I'm not responsible for what you do to it


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

if you find that you're frequently switching between roms, the tbh app now has an AIO zip to take you from any framework right to gb .596 (de- & odexed). as long as you are comfortable with manually mounting and formating in recovery it should save some time w/o the need to go further backwards between roms


----------

